# EAS 2007 Delaware



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

*Fantastic time at EAS*

Yes! what a great time!
I learned a ton, both in the workshops and outside. 
The "bee wranglers" were great - I got two private lessons on AFB and EFB - also met tons of great people including the editors of Bee Craft (British beekeeping journal) and the crew from Brushy Mountain. 
Everyone up here in Maine said going to EAS is like packing 5 years of beekeeping learning in to one week and it is true! 
I hope to make it to Kentucky next year. 
-E.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

I had a great time as well. I was only able to stay for a few days, but the number of things that I learned is too great to list. I really enjoyed meeting everyone.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Is there a date yet for Kentucky next year?


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

*EAS Kentucky 2008*

The EAS meeting will be August 4-8, 2008. It will be held in Murray Kentucky...at Murray State College.


----------

